# Ios 9 mail reply address is random



## sli4 (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi
I'm having an issue with email on ios. I have two email address - one of the addresses is my main email while the other is for work. 
I have the work email forwarded to my main email. 
On ios 7, Whenever I received an email to the work email and was under 'all mailboxes' it would create a thread with two emails - the work email and the copy in my main email. 
This was great because I could choose which email to respond from by selecting the specific message
I recently updated to an iphone 5 on ios 9.3.1. 
And now when I receive an email to my work email there's only 1 message that shows up under 'all mailboxes.' That message seems to be both the original and the copy together. 

The problem is - when I click reply it randomly assigns one of the two mailboxes to reply from, so I'm constantly having to change the 'from' email box. In a rush this has caused me to reply from the wrong email and caused confusion. 

Is there a setting to fix this? I've went through every setting I can find to set the default email to one address with no luck.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Go to "Settings" then "Mail, Contacts, Calendars" and scroll down until you see "Organize by Thread"

Turn that OFF and it should go back to the way you were accustomed to.


----------



## sli4 (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you for the reply. 
I tried this and it did not fix the issue. 
I checked my old phone and the settings have that toggled on. 
Correct me if I'm mistaken but it seems that would just un-nest the top level of a thread. 

My situation would be: I get an email to my work mail and it makes a copy to my main email. Both emails would show up in an organized thread - allowing me to choose which email account to reply from. 
In the current ios9 issue - only one email will show up and when I click reply it seems random which email address it replies from. If I don't check/change it manually I risk replying from the wrong email account.


----------

